
CMU professor Russ Salakhutdinov joins Apple as director of AI research - itg
https://twitter.com/rsalakhu/status/788041946325479424
======
Dim25
Hopefully Ruslan will be able to publicly share the results of his research at
Apple. Especially for this industry it's extremely important to keep the
results of work of all top researchers open and accessible.

